# First Real Michigan snow of the year today!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Its BEAUTIFUL outside! Im in west MI, we have a nice thin layer of snow and its still falling! But they are calling for 50 degree weather this weekend so it wont last... But for now, its AWESOME!!!!Thumbs Up

I'll try to snap a pic or two later!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Snowing in South Bend Indiana to, about freeking time!!! Of course my power steering pump picked the best time to decide it wanted to go on vacation, o well it'll be fixed in the morning.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

M&S Snowplowing;1343299 said:


> Snowing in South Bend Indiana to, about freeking time!!! Of course my power steering pump picked the best time to decide it wanted to go on vacation, o well it'll be fixed in the morning.


Better the P/S pump than the Fuel pump right after you fill up! :laughing:
Good luck with the repairs!

BRING ON THE SNOW MOTHER NATURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

the ground was turning white between otsego and allegan about an hour ago. I still don't have all of my proposals back yet, hopefully this will help
also heard there were some slide offs between the bradly exit and wayland exit on 131


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah I/ve already seen a couple headlines about accidents from this tiny bit of snow... people are brilliant


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

7d9_z28;1343305 said:


> Better the P/S pump than the Fuel pump right after you fill up! :laughing:
> Good luck with the repairs!
> 
> BRING ON THE SNOW MOTHER NATURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup


Very true lol.


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

ground has a thin layer of white in south central michigan


----------

